# Word suggestion in the search bar is not working



## Arecibogk

Whenever I try to type a word in the dictionary search, the dropdown suggested words no longer appear. The only place where they do appear is the wordreference homepage.
This happened on the same day on all my browsers. I use a win10 PC.
Any suggestions on what to try?
I already deleted all cookies, restarted several times, deleted the search engine in Chrome settings and still nothing.


----------



## mkellogg

That is strange. So, in this page, if doesn't work after typing two letters? 

The answer is probably an error that you can see somewhere in the Chrome DevTools Console, but it is probably hard to see it if you don't have a technical background.


----------



## Arecibogk

mkellogg said:


> That is strange. So, in this page, if doesn't work after typing two letters?
> 
> The answer is probably an error that you can see somewhere in the Chrome DevTools Console, but it is probably hard to see it if you don't have a technical background.


Exactly, nothing is showing up.
It's not just Chrome, it happens in Edge as well.


----------



## mkellogg

Do you see any JavaScript errors in the Console?
If you are running an ad-blocker, try disabling it.

Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## Arecibogk

mkellogg said:


> Do you see any JavaScript errors in the Console?
> If you are running an ad-blocker, try disabling it.
> 
> Anybody else seeing this?


I'm not too savvy with that so I'm attaching a prnt screen of my inspect element screen, hope it helps.
I am using an ad blocker and I disabled it but still nothing.
I just noticed that the same thing is happening on my other PC, but not on any of my iPhones or iPads.


----------



## mkellogg

That helps. Thanks. We will investigate.


----------



## mkellogg

I see that the Console says "ERR blocked by client". I think you installed something on your machine that blocks that important first Javascript file.


----------



## Arecibogk

mkellogg said:


> I see that the Console says "ERR blocked by client". I think you installed something on your machine that blocks that important first Javascript file.


I don't think so, especially since it's happening on multiple PCs. Is it possible to reverse this by myself?


----------



## mkellogg

Your answer is probably here.


----------



## Arecibogk

mkellogg said:


> Your answer is probably here.


It came back on its own today.
Thanks for the help anyway!


----------



## mkellogg

Haha. Yes, it came back all by itself!

Thanks for pointing this out to us.


----------

